# Lock Source Option



## Banyarola (Jul 7, 2016)

In another program I use there is a RIGHT CLICK/LOCK option for sources that allow you to 'lock' the screen position of the source so it isn't inadvertently moved when editing scenes. It is very useful.

I would like to see that option in OBStudio if possible.
Thanks
Bany


----------



## fatmatrow (Jul 7, 2016)

check the mantis page, itll be in the next update


----------



## Banyarola (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks, that's great..


----------



## Osiris (Jul 7, 2016)

Next as in 0.16.0, not 0.15.0


----------



## Banyarola (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks, I understand..


----------



## fatmatrow (Jul 7, 2016)

Osiris said:


> Next as in 0.16.0, not 0.15.0



My bad for not specifying. Im a weirdo and check the mantis on the daily.


----------



## Banyarola (Jul 7, 2016)

No problem...


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 7, 2016)

Fun fact about Mantis roadmap: the dates next to the milestones are almost completely arbitrary and hold no bearing to when that version will actually be released. The only purpose they serve is to provide a chronological ordering to the version numbers themselves.


----------



## Banyarola (Jul 7, 2016)

That's exactly how my birthdays correlate to my actual age.


----------



## Banyarola (Jul 7, 2016)

I still have about 3 months left on my Xsplit license and not planning on renewing.
I started with OBS a few years ago and just now have come back.
Xsplit is really bad now and their support really sucks big time.


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 8, 2016)

@fatmatrow and @Osiris 

Are you referring to Issue 311 which is currently on the roadmap for 0.16.0?  If so, that's about adding the ability to bind multiple sources together so that they act as one source.  It's not about locking a source's position/scale/transform settings, which seems to be what @Banyarola is asking about.


----------



## Banyarola (Jul 8, 2016)

Ryto, yes, I mean exactly what you stated..Locking the sourced so nothing further can be done to it until you un-lock it.


----------

